# How do you defeat a Grey Ooze?



## WCT-1 (Sep 4, 2002)

With all the immunities and the acid damage to weapons, the only feasible way for a lvl 4 party appears to be magic missile/sound burst (or equivalent) spells.  

Can anyone give me some insight on how to defeat a grey ooze?


Thanks in advance,
WCT-1


----------



## Alejandro (Sep 4, 2002)

Throw sticks and stones?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 4, 2002)

You don't defeat the grey ooze, it defeats you.  

Sorry, I'm on the pro ooze side and I'd like to see more of them win.  Electricity will fry the thing.  As will sonic attacks and, it seems acid ones.  Just don't get into melee with the thing and your fine.


----------



## Dr_Rictus (Sep 4, 2002)

They're not actually immune to weapons, are they?  You just have to be willing to have your weapons dissolved when they hit.  A typical fighter ought to be carrying at least a couple of missile weapons and back-up weapons, and gray oozes don't have enough hit points to stand _all_ that many hits.


----------



## LokiDR (Sep 4, 2002)

Arrows, lots of arrows.


----------



## shurai (Sep 4, 2002)

Simple.  You have Mario use his backpack to spray water all over the thing.  It will dissolve, revealing the Shine.  

-S


----------



## MeanGenes (Sep 4, 2002)

*Easy...*

Cast Protection from Elements (Acid) on your main fighter and let him go to town on it.  He and the rest of the party (using ranged attacks) should be able to kill it before the spell runs out.


----------



## Dr_Rictus (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Easy...*



			
				MeanGenes said:
			
		

> *Cast Protection from Elements (Acid) on your main fighter *




Better make that _resist_ or _endure_.  This is a 4th-level party we're talking about.


----------



## Vargo (Sep 4, 2002)

Would I be incorrect in assuming that the Ooze in question is one in a certain abandoned moathouse?

If so, my players are about to run into it, AFTER expending all their spells fighting *BLANK* and being pretty badly roughed up - I think pretty much their only hope is that it only has a 10' movement rate.


----------



## LokiDR (Sep 4, 2002)

*"defeating" the encounter*

Hey, if all you care about is getting past the ooze, the 10' move should mean you don't have a problem.  If a party is losing weapons, doesn't have a lot of hp, and no missile weapons, they had better consider running or die.  I looks like an easy monster to beat if you just don't get near it.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2002)

Run, undress, drop your equipment in a safe spot, then head back and fight it hand-to-hand! 

Endure/Resist Elements (Acid) wouldn't hurt either!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Corlon (Sep 4, 2002)

*Thats exactly what you do*

the best way to use uses is for pit fighting and weird traps, or bull rush people into them, they're more lethal when the characters have to stay and fight.

10ft. speed = back up, shoot, back up shoot by a 30ft speed character.

I know that has already been said but i'm just restating.


----------



## Valmur_Dwur (Sep 4, 2002)

It seems according to the MM that items get a reflex save DC 19   And of course for those of us who braved 1e always had several weapons including at least one STONE club thingy which is the perfect thing to go smacking the ooze with.  Of course you'll take some acid damage but that only hurts for a little while


----------



## Felix (Sep 5, 2002)

If this is the moathouse ooze:

My orc fighter put his dissolving bastard sword down and started to huck rocks at it. Since it's a decrepit structure my DM said there were plenty of big rocks that would do 1d6. After a while, everybody got the idea and started tossing d2, d3 rocks to help out. That ooze was a sinch.


----------



## Celebrim (Sep 5, 2002)

In general, the only hard thing about oozes is spotting them.  If you can avoid falling on top of them (black pudding at the bottom of a pit trap, for instance), they are cinch.


----------



## The_Gneech (Sep 5, 2002)

WCT-1 said:
			
		

> *Can anyone give me some insight on how to defeat a grey ooze?*




Walk away from it.

   -The Gneech


----------

